# Inquisition/BTVS crossover idea



## scmbpinto (Oct 7, 2009)

Hello everyone, I am new to this forum and new to writing fanfiction. This idea wormed its way into my head from reading some of the Black Library works like Eisenhorn and reading a lot of Buffy fiction works.

Just editing this first post to let everyone know that I posted the first chapter here, it is the last reply in this thread for anyone interested.


----------



## scmbpinto (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey all, I just thought of a plot device in Buffy that I have never seen used to alter Xander. In Season 1 episdoe The Witch at the end have Amy Madisons mothers spell hit Xander and sends him to the 40k verse and he becomes the Inquisitor I have detailed above. I would have to use something like amnesia to make it work but I think the outcome would be alot more interesting. That way I can work on my Warhammer writting during Xanders growth then toss him back into the Buffy verse due to the Halloween spell, Warp rift gone bad or something like that.
Comments, suggestions, anything??


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

Before going to any criticism... What do you mean by "no flames"?:grin:...


----------



## scmbpinto (Oct 7, 2009)

By "no flames" I mean do not be derogitory and just mean for the idea, if you do not like something give me reasons. Don't do somethine like "THIS IS STUPID GIVE UP" because that does not tell me much.


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh ok... Don't worry about those things... Such acts only attract punitive actions from the moderators... Trust me...

Now about your story: It doesn't look like a story... Moreover, it looks like a brief history of who your character is... But before going further... Was this really your intention?... Like an introduction before the main storyline?...


----------



## scmbpinto (Oct 7, 2009)

Yes and no. Yes because I am planning on having Xander disappear for about a year and then turn up as the Inquisitor. No because I do not think an Inquisitor would just openly share that with random people even if he Xander will eventually recognize them. My plan was to have him come back and then through the narrative give his basic backround/appearance, which is what I have above in more detail. Then unfold more as the story goes. The main reason I wrote out his back round is for my and anyone who wants to help. By knowing the characters beliefs, and back round it will help to make sure I stay constant until he changes more.


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh ok... So basically *this* is the background of Xander... No comment what so ever... Because *one*, its not the story and *two* it's the info of the main character... And I really think you should post the first installment already... Cause threads like this are usually ignored cause there's *nothing* to read about... No offense mate... 

Looking forward for the update:victory::grin:...


----------



## scmbpinto (Oct 7, 2009)

*The First Installment*

Allrighty I spent the past three days working on this so hopefully it is good. I am not an english major so any grammer mistakes plz let me know so I can fix it. Comments, ideas, insight is all welcome and appreciated.

Disclamer: I do not own anything, it belongs to either Joss Wedon or Games workshop. No money is being made from this. This is purely to help my boring day.

The Forgotten One

_“Corsheth, take her!”

The energy shoots out and speeds towards Buffy. Thinking fast she kicks out at the pole holding the mirror in the classroom up. The energy smashes into the mirror and reflects, only not back to the caster like she thought it would. Instead it is sent straight towards the door leading to the hallway. The door that was empty a second ago, but now there stood the gangly body of one of her first friends here as he is enveloped with purple energy._

“XANDER!” Buffy screamed into the early morning. The only thing that heard was her stuffed animal Gordo. As she laid her head down to cry about the loss of a friend her mother, Joyce, entered the room.

“Oh honey! I know you miss Xander but do you really think he would want you this distraught over his disappearance?” Joyce asked while holding her upset daughter.

With tears in her eyes Buffy responded, “No, I know he wouldn’t I just can’t help it! I only knew him for a little while but he was one of the first friends I had here.”

“I’ll tell you what, how about tonight you and me just rent a bunch of movies and sit in front of the television and have a girl’s night?” Joyce asked trying to help her distraught daughter.

“That sounds great mom, I think it’s just what I need. Well I might as well get ready for school. Thanks mom, for everything.”

“That’s what I am here for honey.”
With that Joyce left Buffy to get ready for school.

_Ethan’s_

As Buffy and Willow walked into the little shop filled with kids they noticed that the owner must have a serious thing for Halloween. The shop was filled with costumes, from simple ghosts to elaborate knights and ninjas. There were barrels full of trinkets and other odds and ends to complete costumes. Buffy’s depression from her nightmare had not improved throughout the day, and she could not help to vent.

“Tonight was going to be movie night. Just me and my mom and a bunch of junk food, I hate Snyder.”

“Really, what about the slayage scene?” Willow asked intrigued. She did not notice the proprietor of the shop quirk his eyebrow from behind them.

“Tonight is like dead for them, they stay inside”

“Oh! I wonder why they do that!”

“Who cares, all that matters is that the one night of the year I have off I now have to watch over sugar induced munchkins!”

“Well at least this new shop opened and the costume selection looks great” Willow commented thinking it would cheer up Buffy.

“Yeah, how about we split up and look for our costumes”

“Okay”

They split up, Willow heading towards the simpler costumes, while Buffy went towards the more extravagant ones, hoping to find one that would get her boyfriend to be more interested with her. As she headed towards a glass case Willow came running back towards her with a plastic bag in her hands.

“What did you find Willow?”

“I went with a classic, a ghost.”

“Wills, can I give you some advice?”

“It’s not spooky enough is it?”

“No, its just you are not getting the point behind Halloween… It’s come as you aren’t night! This is a chance for girls to get sexy with no repercussions. I mean you are never going to get noticed if you are behind a sheet.”

“I don’t want to get noticed, not anymore.” Willow replied suddenly depressed and with tears starting to form in her eyes. Buffy realizing what upset her friend brings her into a hug to comfort her.

“Hey now Wills, Xander wouldn’t want you to be sad, I only knew him for a short while and I know he would not want you to be upset.”

“I know I just miss him is all. Anyways what did you find?” She asked trying to change the subject.

Buffy turns back towards the glass case she saw early and gasps at what is inside. There lay a gown of red that resembles exactly what she saw in the Watcher Diaries was worn during Angel’s time. As she reaches towards the case a voice calls out from behind her.

“Oh, let me.” He says as he unlocks the case and brings the dress in front of Buffy.

“Oh…it’s”

“Amazing, yes I know. I do believe we have found the hidden princess.” Ethan replies. Noticing the adoration in her eyes he decided to really create chaos this night by messing with the slayer and her Watcher.

“Only there is no way I could afford this.” Buffy observed feeling slightly depressed at that fact that she could never afford a dress like that.

“That is simply nonsense, I feel obligated to make you an offer you can’t refuse. After all you are obviously meant for this dress.”

Buffy looks into the mirror and her resistance crumbles this is exactly what Angle would admire and it did look amazing. She nodded and followed Ethan to the check out. 
Liar

“Don’t worry. Everything’s Changing. Outside to inside. It makes her weak. The Change is coming. They will return he who has forgotten. Bliss will release him, the destroyer. Corruption shall set free the taciturn. And Blood will flow throughout the realm.” Drusilla foresees for her paramour Spike.
Ethan’s Backroom

What Ethan could not predict was that his bust of Janus would be broken. So to continue with his ritual he had to acquire another statue of Janus, but this one was altered slightly with runes that writhe and twist. So unknowingly he continued with his original idea.

“The world that denies thee, thou inhabit”, Ethan spreads blood over his right eyelid.

“The peace that ignores thee…” Ethan applies blood to his left eyelid.

“Chaos. I remain, as ever, thy faithful, degenerate son” Ethan chants as he prostrates himself before the bust of Janus.

What Ethan failed to notice is the slight warping of reality that begins to emanate out of the statue.

_Summers Home_

Buffy eventually convinced Willow to forget the ghost costume and helped her design a costume that would show off what people did not see. Currently she was in the bathroom finishing up. Having already finished her own costume she threw herself on her bed and waited.

“Willow, what is taking you so long?” Buffy shouted getting irritated at waiting.

“Promise you won’t laugh.” Willow said through the door.

“I promise.”

Willow opened the door and comes out wearing a leather outfit that left little to the imagination. She stands in front of Buffy unsure of herself. All Buffy could do is smile.

“Willow, you dish! That is sure to turn some heads.” Buffy proclaims hoping Willow will not change her mind.

“I don’t know. There just isn’t anyone I want to see me like this. Well, not anymore.” Willow tells Buffy in a small voice while looking down.

“ Hey now, no more morose talk we are going out and going to make the best of the night that is what he would have wanted.”

“I guess you are right.”

“Good, now let’s go or we are going to be late.” Buffy announces as she heads for the door. She doesn’t notice Willow walking towards the bag that holds her ghost costume.

“Okay, I am right behind you.”

Downstairs Buffy’s mother is waiting for her daughter. She cannot help but feel bad about their plans being canceled by that principle. Buffy did not need this she needed some fun time. She always seemed so down since her friend disappeared. Her thoughts stopped as her daughter came down the stairs in a gorgeous floor length red gown. That costume shop really was something.

“Buffy, dear, you look amazing! Where is Willow I want a picture before you go out tonight.” Joyce asked as her daughter reached the bottom of the stairs.

“She’s right behind me, wait till you see her mom she looks great in her...sheet?” Buffy replied looking up to see Willow come down with her ghost costume back on. ‘When is she going to move on’ she couldn’t help but think to herself.

“Lovely costume Willow.” Joyce told the meek young woman as Buffy and Willow stand by each other for her picture.

“Thank you Mrs. Summers.”

After the pictures the two students head out the door towards school. Neither notice the way that air seems to shift slightly throughout the town.

_Ethan’s_

Ethan is on the floor in front of the bust of Janus. His focus is so high that he has failed to notice the walls beginning to twist in upon themselves or the slight purple that the statue seems to be giving out. All he can do is prepare himself for the finale and the Chaos that will ensue. Smiling he starts the final chant.

“Janus, evoco vestram animam. Exaudi meam causam. Carpe noctem pro consilio vestro. Veni, appare et nobis monstra quod est infinita potestas.”

As the chanting continues the twisting increases, whole walls seem to disappear then reappear. Whispers begin to originate in the shadowed corners and the glow increases.

“Persona se corpum et sanguium commutandum est. Vestra sancta pr¾sentia concrescet viscera. Janus! Sume noctem!”

As the spell completes the glow darkens then explodes out of the bust. Everything the darkness touches seems to flicker in and out of existence then just solidifies. The writhing of the walls grew to enormous rates, and then stopped after the darkness went past. While the whispering seemed to change to laughter, laughter that caused Ethan to shiver slightly as he looked upon the bust of Janus. The split face of his god had changed though, turning more avian and smiling. The smile was filled with malice and all Ethan could do was think ‘well this is new’ before the power of the spell sent him into the realm of Morpheus.

_Sunnydale Streets_

After picking up their kids from the high school the two set out into the night. Everything was going well; the children were having fun and surprisingly they were too. They were at the last houses for the night; the program ending soon, when it all change and chaos erupted.

Willow and her group were at the door while the old lady handed out candy. Suddenly the wind picked up and a darkness seemed to touch everything. Willows breath caught in her throat and she felt faint. Just as darkness encroached on her vision she saw the children attack one another and the old lady. Her last action was a feebly called out “No!”

Buffy’s only knowledge that something was happening was a sinking in her gut as she looked up to where her kids were at the door. The darkness rushed and hit the children and they began to attack everything around them. As she started to run the darkness overcame her and her last thought before unconsciousness was ‘it is supposed to be quiet tonight’.

As consciousness returned to Willow, her first action was to check on the children. Getting up she noticed that she was alone on the porch but could hear screams and shouts on the streets. Looking around she sees her body lying on the ground. She looks down at herself and realizes she is in the original costume that Buffy made for her. As she tries to pat herself her hand travels through her body, and realization downs on her face.

“I’m a ghost!” She exclaims to no one. After seeing a green skinned monster attack a person running she remembers Buffy. She runs off into the street looking for her blond friend and hoping that she is okay. She finally spots Buffy screaming at a car and cowering behind a tree. Fearing the worst she starts off towards her friend.

“Buffy! What do we do?” Willow asked hoping that Buffy did not turn into her costume like everyone else.

“Buffy?” Was her confused reply.

“Okay, what year is it?” Willow asked with a sinking feeling in her gut.

“1775, I believe. I don’t understand what’s going on and who are you?”

“I’m your friend Willow. We have known each other for more than a year.” She responded trying to figure out the best way to fix the situation.

“I don’t know what you are talking about I would never associate with a harlot like you.” Buffy exclaimed starting to hyperventilate.

“Breath, breath you are going to faint. Listen it’s not safe out here we need to get you to Giles. He will protect you.” Willow told Buffy ignoring the harlot comment.

“A knight? Well it would be safer in ones presence. Alright let’s go harlot.” Buffy says while beginning to stand up.

“I am not a harlot! And do you know where to go?” Willow explains running after Buffy.

“What else could you be dressed like that?”

“Ugh, never mind just follow me.” Willow declares getting ahead of Buffy and leading her towards the high school.

Their journey to the school was interrupted by two shapes running in the opposite direction. One dressed like a cat and screaming, the other running on all fours growling. Willow leaves Buffy and runs over hoping to distract the monster so that it will stop its chase.

“Hey! Over here!” She yells to the thing. It stops and charges Willow. Forgetting her corporeality she ducks as the creature jumps at her. It passes right through and hits a phone pole head first knocking it unconscious. As Willow gets up and heads back over to Buffy she hears someone yelling at her.

“Willow! What’s going on?” Cordelia shouts as she approaches Willow and a cowering Buffy.

“Your name is Cordelia, you are not a cat, and we are friends…well sort of.” Willow answers thinking she is transformed also.

“That’s nice. When did you go mental?” Cordelia replies scathingly.
“You know us?” Willow asks confused.

“Yes unfortunately. What’s with all the questions?”

“A lot is going on.”

“No duh. I was attacked by jo-jo the dog faced boy, then you come screaming at the thing and it jumps through you. And worst of all my costume is ruined and there is no way Partytown is gunna give me back my deposit. Not likely.” Ranted Cordelia.

“Calm down, we are heading towards the school to get Giles’ help with what is going on.” Willow informed Cordelia as she began heading down the road, Buffy following in her wake. With nothing else to do Cordelia hurried after them.

_Library_

Giles was finishing the filing that he had left when he heard something in the hallway. Looking up he saw that no one was there so goes back to his nice quiet work. After putting the last card into the filing cabinet he heads towards his office where he kept his 12 year old brandy. With his work done he was looking forward to sitting down with a book and his brandy. His thoughts were interrupted by the doors crashing open and someone shouting his name. With a sigh he got up and entered the library. What he saw made him stop for a second. Willow was standing in a table, in it. Buffy was raving about where the knight was, and Cordelia was just sitting there looking at her nails. He looked back at his brandy and sighed.

“Silence!” Giles bellowed, his command was obeyed and everyone turned to look at him.

“Okay now would someone please tell me what is going on? And why Willow is walking through things?” His tone brooked no argument.

“Giles! Everyone turned into their costume! The town is in chaos, people are attacking each other, and Buffy thinks she is a Lady.” Willow rushed out, the ability to not breathe seemed to help her in that regard. Giles reached up and took off his glasses and began polishing.

“So Buffy is an 18th century noblewoman, and you are a…ghost I presume, and Cordelia is a cat?” Giles clarified wondering if things are ever quiet on a Hellmouth. His musings were interrupted by Cordelia’s indignant reply.

“I am not a cat!”

“You didn’t change?”

“What are you, deaf, my lips are moving. Yes I am not a cat”

“Partytown, you said you got your costume at Partytown!” Willow shouted jumping up and down.

“Yes but what is the importance?” Giles asked the excited girl while moving towards the bookshelves.

“We got our costumes at the new place, Ethan’s” Giles froze on the spot, arm outstretched towards a book. 

“Ethan Rayne?” His voice was quiet, but filled with anger, you could tell by his shaking body.

“Um, I think so” Willow replied eyes going wide and stepping back from the angry man.

“I will deal with this, lock the doors and stay put.”

“But Giles”

“STAY PUT” His voice echoed in the empty room, his face was a mask of hatred and anger. Everyone stepped back involuntarily as he stormed out of the room mumbling to himself.
“Wow” came from the corner where Cordelia retreated too, the others just nodded.

_Ethan’s_

He awoke to a sharp kick in his ribs. After gulping in some air he took in his surroundings. He was on the floor in his back room before the bust of Janus. That stopped him short, because it seemed to suck in the shadows making the thing seem malevolent. The once human face was different it looked like a mix between a bird and a human. Its beak was filled with teeth and it was somehow grinning. It sent shivers down his body and he wondered for a moment if maybe something bad happened. That thought was interrupted by another kick to the chest. It was Rupert! Oh what joy he was going to have in making him wait and work for his answers.

“Ah finally awake Ethan, I should have known this was your doing, this stunt stinks of Ethan Rayne.” Growled out Giles his whole body shaking with suppressed anger.

“Yes, it does, doesn’t it Ripper? I don’t wish to toot my own horn, but it is quite genius. The very embodiment of be careful what you wish for.” He answered from the ground, starting to rise to his feet.

“It’s brutal, sick, and harms the innocent.” Giles countered while kicking out once again forcing Ethan to his back.

“Oh yes because we all know that you are the champion of the innocents and purveyor of good. HA, it’s quite the act you got going Ripper.” Ethan contradicted, while grabbing his side in pain.
“I am not Ripper!” Giles shouted his anger starting to crumble his reason.

“Ahh yes, the Watcher: sniveling tweed wearing guardian of the slayer and her kin. I don’t think so. I know who you are and what you are capable of. But they don’t, do they?” Ethan asked as things started falling into place.

“Break the spell Ethan. Then leave and never come back.” Ordered Giles as his emotional control continues to deteriorate.

“Hmm, what is in it for me?” Ethan replied sarcastically.

“You get to live.” Giles answered advancing slowly towards Ethan.

“You are scaring me Ripper.” Is all that got out of Ethan before kicks started to fly and all he knew was pain.

_Library_

Inside the library Willow was pacing through tables and chairs, Cordelia was doing her nails, and Buffy was sitting at a table pouting. The silence was broken by something crashing in the back bookshelves where the emergency exit was located. All three girls looked up as a head poked around a bookshelf.

“Finally, I’ve been looking for you guys all night; it’s a riot out there. Where is Buffy?” Spoke up a tall handsome man dressed in dark clothes with pale features.

“Angel! Thank god you are here; everyone has turned into their costumes. Giles went to stop it. And Buffy is the one cowering away from you.” Willow shot out in rapid succession.

“Well that explains a lot. But why is Buffy cowering?” He asked as he approached Buffy to make sure she was alright. She shrank away from his presence.

“She thinks she is an 18th century noblewoman and has no memory of anything.” Was the succinct answer. 

“Angel! How are you doing?” Cordelia inserted herself into the conversation, and Angel’s personal space.

“Um, I’m fine.” Further conversation was halted as a window was broken and noises could be heard outside.

“Quick, black the doors and windows! We just have to hold on till Giles stops the spell.” Willow ordered. 

Soon the library was filled with the work of three people moving objects to blockade the doors. Their work was not fast enough as the doors exploded inwards and little monsters began entering the room. Angel being the only one able to fight moved in their direction and a brutal melee erupted.

_Ethan’s_

Ethan was a mass of bruises, his arm was hanging at the wrong angle, and blood spilled from his mouth. Giles’ fists were cut and bruised in places and his breathing was coming in large gasps. Still Giles knew no more than when he had first entered and his patience was slipping.

“And you said you were a good person, all I see is Ripper.” Ethan croaked out between trying to breathe and get to his feet.

“Tell me how to stop the spell!” Giles roared as another kick was sent down on Ethan’s back.

“You didn’t say pretty please.”

_Library_

The first three monsters were dispatched quickly and easily by Angel’s brute strength, but then realizing the danger the monsters started ganging up against him. He was busy dodging, blocking, kicking, and punching that he could not spare a glance and check on Buffy. Another green thing went down to the fury of a roundhouse kick, but another just took its place. He was starting to tire when something jumped on his back and bit him. He went to his knees and they swarmed; punches to the face and chest caused him to go fully to the ground and all he could do was think about failing Buffy.

The others were not doing much better. Willows inability to touch anything meant all she could do was to try and distract them. It helped a little but with there numbers it was a losing battle. She focused her attention towards Buffy since she was completely helpless. Cordelia seemed to be holding them off with a broken chair leg. Buffy was just running away from them and trying to find a place to hide. A sudden scream broke her attention and she turned to see Cordelia go down to a swarm or blue things. And a large hairy something grabbed Buffy and pinned her in place. Just then a sharp whistle caused all activity to stop. Standing in the doorway was a bleached blond man with a leather duster smoking a cigarette.
Ethan’s

A brutal drop kick sent Ethan into the corner, blood painted the floor like a sick parody of Picasso, and all that could be heard was the pained breathing of Ethan and deep breaths of Giles. In the center of it all the malevolent bust of Janus seemed to pulse as it sucked in the shadows.

“Now tell me how to stop the spell!” The quiet tone actually scared Ethan so he decided to end his game with Ripper, for now.

“Janus, break the bust.” Ethan said while pointing to the statue.

Giles paused in front of the bust looking at it and the way it sucked in the darkness like a black hole would suck in light. He shivered involuntarily as he looked at the things face. ‘This is not Janus’ he thought to himself as he picked it up preparing to smash it. He paused though, noticing it did not feel like stone, it was almost oily and yet it was rough at the same time. It gave off heat and cold at the same time making him shiver again. Pushing the thoughts of the creepy bust to the side he threw it to the ground watching as it broke. What he was not expecting was the backlash of magic that exploded out of it. It sent him crashing into the wall as darkness rushed out of it and reality warped, but at the center of it all reality was _torn_ for a split second and spit out a form that crashed onto the floor. Giles missed this all having been knocked unconscious from his flight across the room.

_Library_

The only movement in the library was the squirming of Buffy in the iron grip of Spike, master vampire. Angel was struggling against two giants, while several of the blue things held Cordelia in place. All Willow could do was watch as her friend was being man handled.

“Look at you. Shaking. Terrified. The lost little lamb.” Spike laughed as Buffy continued to struggle.

He reached up with his second hand to snap her pretty little neck when all of a sudden darkness rushed into the room. It hit every transformed monster and person and sent them to the floor. The wig that Spike was holding fell from the head of the blond that was in front of him. He looked at it bewildered then his eyes went wide and he turned to the rising Slayer.

“Hi, honey. I’m home” The Slayer announced, then sent a flurry of blows at the still stupefied master vampire. Spike took a series of blows to the face and gut. Buffy then grabbed a broken piece of chair and began swinging. A hit sent Spike doubling over, but before he could recover another hit was sent at his jaw and he was sent sailing through the air and out the door into the hall. She turned to survey the area and found Angel on his knees, Cordelia surrounded by crying kids and Willow gone. She rushed over to Angel to check on him.

“Hey, how are you?” She asked softly.

“I’m fine. You?” He answered smiling up at her.

“I’m fine thanks for asking. Hey where is Willow” Cordelia interrupted not caring in the slightest.

“Probably back at her body.” Buffy sighed then bent down to help Angel to his feet, putting an arm around his waste for good measure. They smile at each other as they walk out of the library.

_Sunnydale Streets_

Willow woke up with a gasp and ripped the sheet off of her. Deciding to go and make sure Giles is okay she starts on her way to Ethan’s shop. The streets are deserted but the damage from the spell is easily seen. Cars turned over, small fires, broken windows, even some people lying still. As she rounded the corner Ethan’s came into view. The windows were all blown out and the door was lying across the street. She approached cautiously. Upon entering she noticed that all the racks were knocked over and costumes littered the ground.

“Giles?” She called out quietly. No answer came so she went further into the room occasionally calling out his name. When she reached the register she noticed another door, wide open, behind the counter. Approaching cautiously she called out for Giles once again. A soft groan answers her. Perking up she rushes into the room and then stops abruptly. The room is not too big, in the center is a table, but the floor is coated with blood. By the table lay a still figure face down with a dark green robe covering his frame, but against the wall Giles was crumpled and groaning. Willow rushed to his side.

“Giles. Giles! Are you okay, what happened?” Willow rushed out with tears in her eyes.

“Mwuah. Willow? Is that you?” Giles mumbled.

“Yes it’s me Giles, what happened?” Willow urged.

“Ethan cast a spell using Janus as a conduit. He was…resistant with telling me how to stop it. When I did there was a magical backlash that threw me across the room. Where is Ethan!” Giles responded, his response becoming more coherent until the end where it was just furious.

“That’s him by the table.” Willow replied while pointing to the figure. Giles took a look in the direction then his eyes widened.

“That’s not Ethan. It is much too bulky and he didn’t have a robe on.” Giles stated as he got to his feet and approached the figure cautiously. When he was within range he started to feel slightly ill but continued on and sent out a sharp kick and was surprised by the pain he felt and the resounding THUD that echoed from where his foot connected. Glancing at Willow he motioned for her to come forward and help him. They both tried to roll the figure over and were astounded by the weight of it. When they were finally able to roll him over they stepped back in shock.

The man, for he was obviously a man was massive. Most of the mass though came from what he was wearing. Quite literally it was a suit of armor. The differences were astounding though. This armor was painted a deep blue and extremely thick. The feet were fully enclosed and connected to the shin at where his ankle would be ensuring full mobility. The shin and thigh guards were made in such a way that allowed for the user to keep mobility without affecting protection. The shins extended up to protect his knees. The knees had skulls painted onto them, while the right thigh had _parchment_ attached to it by a wax seal. The writing was totally alien to Giles so he continued his study of the male. Looking more closely he noticed the same language engraved into the front left shin also. His crotch area was hidden behind a white loincloth with a massive hammer stitched into it. The loincloth was secured in place with a massive metal belt; the buckle had a gold twin headed eagle etched into it that seemed to be screaming. The chest piece seemed to be one large peace and fully hid the figures body. The center of the chest was taken up with yet another golden piece of art. This one, though, was of an open mouthed skull inside a large Roman numeral one with wings that stretched across the entire front. More parchment and seals were on the chest plate, Giles also noted the very faint etchings of strange designs in the chest. And when he looked upon them the wrongness in him increased. He also noticed that a book lay just above the Roman numeral one. It was connected to a chain that he assumed was a necklace. The book radiated forbidden knowledge just by looking at it. The cover had another seal with parchment adorned on it along with more of the strange language. The shoulders were massive, overlapping the chest and going all the way down to just above elbow. The shoulders where lined with gold and each had more wax seals. The right shoulder guard had the same hammer that was on the loincloth while the left had an archaic cross in white. The armor on the hands and forearms was slimmer so much that you could see the individual joints for each finger. The forearms each had a two headed eagle in gold formed into them. The hands had five digits and over each knuckle there was a flat stud. Leaning over Giles noticed that on the top of each stud was a miniature of the eagle found on the figures belt and forearm. Standing straight he looked back down and saw the individuals robe was attached to the chest plate with two more skulls that seemed to act as buttons.

At the characters side Giles noticed his weapons and his jaw dropped open in amazement. First was the great golden hammer. It must have been three or for feet long and way a couple hundred pounds, but by the way coils and hoses went from the hammer up under the right shoulder guard it was meant for one handed use. It was two sided and the flat portion meant for impact must have been a foot square. On the side was yet another skull set into the gleaming gold, and the eagle on the other side. More parchment adorned the gleamin hammer. The whole thing was ridiculously large and screamed punishment. Giles started to feel anxious about the obvious religious beliefs behind this being but continued with his study. The other weapon was a very large, what seemed to be, automatic rifle. It had a snub nose and compact design, obviously for close quarter use. What worried him was the size of the barrel and magazine, it was about one inch around. What sort of foes would require bullets that size to kill? He shivered at the thought.

Finally working his way back up past the golden emblems and parchment he studied the figures face. It actually looked familiar but he couldn't have ever met someone like this. The hair was dark brown with speckles of grey suggesting the man was in has 60’s! His face square and chiseled, it was also filled with scars, one of the main ones going from above his left eye down to his mouth. He slowly started to reach out for his face to open an eyelid. When he did he was meat with a dark shade of brown, he was startled out of his observations by an anguish filled cry from Willow.
“Xander?!”


----------

